# Hello from Canada (Budgie pictures added)



## malcolmsmom (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi, my kitty Malcolm and I are new to this forum...he has given it his approval as he is curled up on the desk staring at the screen...he likes to see the letters pop up as I type =)

I already posted in meet my kitty...Malcolm was rescued from the spca about 7 months ago, they think he was about 3 at the time.

He is an extremely mellow kitty, and isn't much of a lap cat but is very affectionate, and he always stays close to us.

The ONLY toys he will play with are Kitty Hoot toys (so I have spoiled him woth lots) string, and recently a laser pointer. He is definitely not into balls, mice etc. 

I am also a mama to four budgies, but Malcolm is the first cat my hubby and I have had.











THINKING KITTY  









QUIT TAKING PICTURES :evil: 









TAKE MY PICTURE  AS YOU CAN SEE IN THIS PICTURE HE HAS A FUNNY BOTTOM LIP!









HANGING OUT









I have four budgies (two pairs) here are some pictures of the boys. I don't have any good pictures of their girlfriends. When I first got the boys about four years ago they loved to come out of the cage. But since there are the four of them now they tend to be only social with each other, and stay in their cage....which is VERY big!! I offer to let them out by keeping their door open when Malcolm the kitty is sleeping in the bedroom with the door shut but they say no  

Here is Mowgli, the first budgie I got.









Here is Loki, my second budgie.









The boys on my finger


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum Malcom and Momma


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum you 2 :lol:


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Welcome, eh! Want a Molson, eh?


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Malcolm is a doll!!! Boy I bet its easy to kiss him to pieces  Absolutely adorable!! Welcome to the Forum, great to meet you and kitty too! Thanks for sharing the darling pics!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome to both of you! I hope you enjoy yourself. There are loads of nice people here, and lots of information.


----------

